# Letterman Campaigns For Obama On 'Late Show'...



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*FUNNY: Letterman Campaigns For Obama On 'Late Show'...

'What More Do We Want This Man To Do For Us, Honest To God?'...*


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I haven't watched that idiot in years and I really wish I hadn't watched that little clip. He seems to have missed the pictures/video of obama bowing to Saudi kings if he thinks that Bush was their friend and obama isn't.

Oh and what more do I want from the man? I want him to be unemployed after the next election before he runs this country so deep into debt that my grandchildren's grandchildren will be paying for it.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Letterboy, there is a dry area of Obama's balls you forgot to suck, get to it, ya gap toothed socialist!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Whats new, hes been blowing the progtessives on the air for years. The thing I don't get is why anyone would even listen to all these .01%ers that they claim to hate. The last people I would ever choose sides with are elitist spoiled wrotten Hollywood douches that live in fantasyland.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

7costanza said:


> Whats new, hes been blowing the progtessives on the air for years. The thing I don't get is why anyone would even listen to all these .01%ers that they claim to hate. The last people I would ever choose sides with are elitist spoiled wrotten Hollywood douches that live in fantasyland.


Didn't you get the memo from Michael Moore? The Hollywood elite are exempt from the 1% tag because they advocate for the 99%. With other people's money, of course.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

On a simliar note I had to turn off Leno the other night because that "comedian" Wanda Sykes wouldn't stop praising Obama..


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Jimmy Fallon is right up there with Letterman. Ever since he had Obama on his show, he thinks he's the great late night swami. I don't watch any of them anymore.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

cc3915 said:


> Jimmy Fallon is right up there with Letterman. Ever since he had Obama on his show, he thinks he's the great late night swami. I don't watch any of them anymore.


I haven't watched late night talk shows consistently since Johnny Carson hung it up.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

I didn't even know Obama was with SEAL team 6 that night! He even took the kill shot. The republican controlled press should be ashamed of themselves for leaving these facts out of the news.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

cc3915 said:


>


All I need is to see a picture and I can tell you the audio that goes with it.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

cc3915 said:


> Jimmy Fallon is right up there with Letterman. Ever since he had Obama on his show, he thinks he's the great late night swami. I don't watch any of them anymore.


What I want to know is, what fucking genius gave Jimmy Fallon his own show? He wasn't funny on SNL (even SNL isn't funny anymore), he wasn't funny in any movie he was ever cast in, and he sure as fuck isn't interesting to hear talk at all.

The last time I watched any late night talk show was Dennis Miller, and that was back in the early 90's. Makes me glad I'm usually in the rack early nowadays.


----------

